# How much $ in the states?



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Suffering a little from sticker shock this afternoon on a three phase panel.
225 amp 30 ckt Loadcentre SQD QO330ML2, $320. Phoned around for a few minutes and found one for $299.

That seems outrageous to me.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Charge it to your customer, after you add 30 %.

Took the wife's car through a car wash. $53.00 

That seems outrageous to me

*EDIT:* You should see how much that sucker is in North Africa... well I guess that doesn't matter. That is there and you are here.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm assuming 120/208 3 phase, 4 wire panel. 

I just recently ordered four of the same panels but they are Eaton/Cutler Hammer's instead of Square D, and the total was just under $1600.00 before the HST.

Add another 15% on top of that for the taxes.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

moral of the story: price material before pricing job... a bad guess can cost you. otherwise i dont care what stuff costs.. customer pays it plus mark up and labor


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Was supposed to be a high leg delta service, turned out to be wye.
A splitter trough and single phase panel is under $200.
A single phase 40 ckt panel with main is $130


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Was supposed to be a high leg delta service, turned out to be wye.
> A splitter trough and single phase panel is under $200.
> A single phase 40 ckt panel with main is $130


A single phase 200 amp main breaker panel for me is around $110. Different areas get different pricing I guess.

I find Square D to be overpriced anyway.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Just ordered two 200a mcb, 42 ckt, 120/208, just shy of $1,600.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Power...Panel-TL30420C/100149850?N=5yc1vZbm0uZ1z0x9j6


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Power...Panel-TL30420C/100149850?N=5yc1vZbm0uZ1z0x9j6


Still stuck with a GE panel.:laughing: I'll pay the extra for the Cutler Hammer or the Square D thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just ordered 225A, 42 ckt, copper bus, loaded with 20A breakers. $800


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Why does it seem Outrageous...?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Why does it seem Outrageous...?


Because it is. I also just got word from one of my suppliers yesterday that CH is no longer supplying the breakers for Allen Bradley and I am looking at a 50% cost increase for the 150A feeder breaker bucket and MCC section I just ordered. I asked for a new quote and an email explaining the cost increase, so I can pass this cost to the customer. It should be easy to get the extra money from the customer since they have a national contract with AB and their cost will also be increased.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Suffering a little from sticker shock this afternoon on a three phase panel.
> 225 amp 30 ckt Loadcentre SQD QO330ML2, $320. Phoned around for a few minutes and found one for $299.
> 
> That seems outrageous to me.


Can't find that one on my supplier's web site but the SQD QO330L200G is $203.07


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Why does it seem Outrageous...?


Based on what single phase panels cost, and they come with a cover and a main.

This is a tub, three strips of metal, some plastic, and some lugs. Cover extra


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

The price of panels can be crazy. For a 400amp 347/600 I was quoted $5990 with a 300amp main which was half of the cost. My butt still hurts from reading the email.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That extra bus bar is mad $$ yo


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Well for the panel, cover, and one 15 amp breaker it would have cost $520 for QO.
Found Siemens stuff for $240. Actually found it for less but this way it is overnight delivery.
Try something new tomorrow I guess.


----------

